# possible to setup a US bank account if you don't live in the US?



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Moneybookers as a payment method....?*

curious!!!

is it possible to set up a business/bank account in the USA although you don't live there ?


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Moneybookers as a payment method....?*



T-BOT said:


> curious!!!
> 
> is it possible to set up a business/bank account in the USA although you don't live there ?


I've had this same question. I wanted an account to transfer paypal to/from. My only solution was to have my sister in Nevada to set it up for me, but now my shopping cart has changed in my favor (payment gateway stuff), so I don't have to bother. 

Still curious too though,


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Doing a bit of searching here and there, it doesn't look like there is an easy way to do it (unless you have a corporation in the US).


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

The Royal Bank of Canada offers US bank accounts.

U.S. Banking for Canadians - RBC Royal Bank


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Is the HSBC in the US? They're pretty international, and I know you can set up cross country accounts (such as UK-Australia-Hong Kong-China etc)


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

yes HSBC is in the u.s.


----------

